# planting



## jd6448 (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone start planting yet


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Just picked a couple radishes!


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

Most farms around me planted in March this year


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

A few farms in my area put direct-seeded alfalfa in already, but otherwise nothing is worked up. We are still getting frost most nights, so the ground hasn't warmed up enough to germinate seed. Supposed to warm up next week, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## foz682 (May 13, 2012)

Just got our seeding done yesterday, Timothy/clover mix along with oats. Got to try out our machinery federation's new no-till seeder.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The corn is in and about 4" tall already, still have 10-12 acres of wet ground to work up and seed to hay and oats. One field was plowed two years ago but was too wet to work since, and the other area is by my neighbor's woods and was wet as well. Both are dry now and I hope we don't get too much rain in the next week so I can get it disced and planted.


----------

